# Any news on the Comcast "On demand" front?



## pjw73nh

Not to open up a festering wound because I don't usually use On Demand, but my kids were home for the holidays and wanted to view it. I have read many of the posts that mention that Comcast offers On Demand for retail TiVos. I got both of mine at Best Buy via the Comcast sales folks there. So I called Comcast. They said tune to channel 1. I did. "Problem with the cable signal on this channel. Trying again." They sent a reset and that did nothing. After 10 mins of hold time, the rep came back on the line and said she checked with someone higher than her:

Regardless of whether my Premiere XL has a Comcast M card or not, I am unable to receive Comcast On-Demand programming. She said I need to buy a *Comcast* TiVo and associated M card and THEN I will have access to On Demand. 

Does this make sense or am I getting jerked around? I am in New England.

Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo

Comcast is working on getting on-demand available for tivo users. It is in limited beta testing now.

I believe that you CAN call comcast for some pay content - that will be available on the pay content channel (I believe this is for special events, like boxing, but may include other items as well). 

At one time there was a comcast box with tivo software, but that has died a slow death.

M cards have nothing to do with VOD. What posts are you referring to?


----------



## aadam101

pjw73nh said:


> Not to open up a festering wound because I don't usually use On Demand, but my kids were home for the holidays and wanted to view it. I have read many of the posts that mention that Comcast offers On Demand for retail TiVos. I got both of mine at Best Buy via the Comcast sales folks there. So I called Comcast. They said tune to channel 1. I did. "Problem with the cable signal on this channel. Trying again." They sent a reset and that did nothing. After 10 mins of hold time, the rep came back on the line and said she checked with someone higher than her:
> 
> Regardless of whether my Premiere XL has a Comcast M card or not, I am unable to receive Comcast On-Demand programming. She said I need to buy a *Comcast* TiVo and associated M card and THEN I will have access to On Demand.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I getting jerked around? I am in New England.
> 
> Thanks.


Just to put things in perspective. Tivo and Comcast announce their very first partnership in *2005*. They didn't release a product until *2008*. They only released it in New England and they have since killed it. There are some units still floating around out there. You may be able to call and get one. It's a Motorola Box running watered down Tivo software. It has OnDemand but no other networking capabilities (Netflix, etc)


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, it will show up on the Xbox360 before Tivo gets it, and they had just announced that partnership a few months ago.


----------



## hv9200

aadam101 said:


> Just to put things in perspective. Tivo and Comcast announce their very first partnership in *2005*. They didn't release a product until *2008*. They only released it in New England and they have since killed it. There are some units still floating around out there. You may be able to call and get one. It's a Motorola Box running watered down Tivo software. It has OnDemand but no other networking capabilities (Netflix, etc)


I happen to own one of these watered down Tivo comcast boxes...they are horrible. The UI is almost unusable. It crashes daily


----------



## smbaker

hv9200 said:


> I happen to own one of these watered down Tivo comcast boxes...they are horrible. The UI is almost unusable. It crashes daily


Does it say "Tivo Premiere" on the box?

Sorry, I just had to....


----------



## aadam101

hv9200 said:


> I happen to own one of these watered down Tivo comcast boxes...they are horrible. The UI is almost unusable. It crashes daily


I used to have one but switched to Verizon. My mom still has one and she loves hers. She insists in having OnDemand so getting a real TiVo is not an option right now.


----------



## jfh3

To answer the OP's question -

No, Comcast VOD is not yet available on retail Premieres. What you have probably read elsewhere relates to the new service Comcast is testing, which is expected to roll out in limited markets sometime in 1Q and by the rest of the year nationally. That will allow you to get Comcast VOD on the Premiere XL you have now, as long as you have a CableCARD.


----------



## Haselmaier

I spoke with Comcast about 20 mins ago (about my cablecard issue) and the tech said kind of in passing "In about a month we'll have a much better solution for you Tivo folks. I haven't been trained on it - otherwise I'd be able to do some more stuff for you." He mentioned OnDemand, but the implication (in my opinion) was better support/help in trying to work out issues that are on that Tivo/Comcast border.

Jim


----------



## Innerloop

Is there a place to get more info on this "1Q" Comcast OnDemand solution? From your post, it sounds like its being driven from the Comcast side, so do you have a link to any announcement or information about it? 

This is literally like my last wish-list for Tivo (having now received the HD Guide update this weekend!)

Which are the test markets? Where do I sign up?


----------



## rbro

I spoke with Tivo about a week ago, trying to deactivate my old HD (i recently bought a premiere) and they convinced me to hang on until March (no charge) at which time they virtually promised me Comcast VOD would be available on the premiere. If that truly is the case, then I'll upgrade the HD to another premiere and use it in our bedroom......


----------



## Thunderclap

I just spoke with a rep today when I called to cancel my TiVo HD (I upgraded to Premiere). I told him the rumors of Comcast On Demand coming to TiVo was a big reason for my upgrade to Premiere and he said that they had just received word that the Comcast On Demand beta was extremely successful and was expanding to several more markets (I remember Oregon and Washington). He also said if that continued to be successful that a nationwide roll out should happen in about 6 months. So, if true, we should have Comcast On Demand by summer.


----------



## gpreston24

This is all great news. We bought our first Tivo this month, Premiere Elite--and my wife has been complaining about lack of VOD with Comcast. She loves the Tivo, but still misses the VOD. Hoping to get it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Innerloop

Does anyone know how to get into the Beta if you're in the right market? Is it being run by Tivo, or by Comcast?


----------



## dalmeida

This sounds great. I'll be able to get rid of my Comcast rental HD box I keep above the TiVo just to get the VOD. I'll bet their implementation on Xbox Live shows up first. Either way I'm gonna lose that extra box.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm also looking forward to VOD being on the TiVo boxes. That is one feature I miss about the Comcast TiVo box. When I got my Elite a couple months ago, my son inherited the last Comcast TiVo box we had in the house so he's the only one with VOD at this point. This will rock.


----------



## Innerloop

I hope they implement the Comcast library fully, and not just take all the paid rentals from OnDemand and put them into a Amazon Instant Video-like shopping list. 

Also curious to find out if they'll stream it or download it, and whether it will actually use the Coax, or just use my internet like Netflix.

I'm guessing that it take the easy route and just stream content over the internet once I've established that I have a Comcast account, like the XFinity iPad app.

Still, that's better than nothing! Much prefer to view this stuff on the TV instead of iPad.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It can't use Comcast's native OnDemand because Tivos don't have cable's two-way comms, so it will be streamed over the net. Xbox etc. are no different for cable VOD.


----------



## sbiller

Innerloop said:


> I hope they implement the Comcast library fully, and not just take all the paid rentals from OnDemand and put them into a Amazon Instant Video-like shopping list.
> 
> Also curious to find out if they'll stream it or download it, and whether it will actually use the Coax, or just use my internet like Netflix.
> 
> I'm guessing that it take the easy route and just stream content over the internet once I've established that I have a Comcast account, like the XFinity iPad app.
> 
> Still, that's better than nothing! Much prefer to view this stuff on the TV instead of iPad.


My research indicates it will be a "full" integration with Comcast's back-end VOD servers so all VOD content will be made available to TiVo retail units (i.e., not just paid content). This essentially would be equivalent to the VOD that RCN, Suddenlink and Charter provide to TiVo users but with the added benefit of OTT services like Netflix and Amazon.

I also think you will need to have your TiVo in a Comcast location so a Comcast account in another geographic location will not be able to access the Xfinity On Demand library.

I have some feelers out trying to confirm the above statements.

One example of my research is from MCN,

http://www.multichannel.com/article/467974-Comcast_Scraps_TiVo_Set_Top_Deal_But_Will_Open_VOD_Tap.php



> Now, instead, Comcast has agreed to provide access to Xfinity TV On Demand content, with more than 25,000 titles in 80% of its footprint, on TiVo Premiere set-tops in "many of its largest markets." The first is expected to be the San Francisco Bay Area, but the companies didn't announce expected timing of the rollout.


----------



## CharlesH

slowbiscuit said:


> It can't use Comcast's native OnDemand because Tivos don't have cable's two-way comms, so it will be streamed over the net. Xbox etc. are no different for cable VOD.


The mechanism many people think it will use is to send the uplink control information over the Internet, and send the video downstream over the usual mechanism, using temporary cablecard authorizations kind of like pay-per-view. It's not clear if it will require that you have Comcast as your Internet provider, so the traffic never leaves their network. With VPN connections, there really isn't any security reason to allow another ISP, but maybe they worry about network delays that they cannot control.


----------



## arizon

gpreston24 said:


> This is all great news. We bought our first Tivo this month, Premiere Elite--and my wife has been complaining about lack of VOD with Comcast. She loves the Tivo, but still misses the VOD. Hoping to get it sooner rather than later!


Hopefully this will lead to other cable providers to do the same. I mean, nothing wrong with more revenue, right? 

Cox, what say you?

--Arizon


----------



## Innerloop

CharlesH said:


> The mechanism many people think it will use is to send the uplink control information over the Internet, and send the video downstream over the usual mechanism, using temporary cablecard authorizations kind of like pay-per-view. It's not clear if it will require that you have Comcast as your Internet provider, so the traffic never leaves their network. With VPN connections, there really isn't any security reason to allow another ISP, but maybe they worry about network delays that they cannot control.


I'm fine with that if it works, but if the playback controls are as laggy as with "Real" On-Demand, I'd probably wish for something more like Netflix.

I only really want to be sure that the entire library is offered and not a sub-set (pay-only), and ideally organized in roughly the same way. Not that I LOVE their organization or anything, but it could be made a lot worse as an Amazon-style flat lists or something. So I'd take the devil I know in that instance.


----------



## aadam101

Innerloop said:


> I'm fine with that if it works, but if the playback controls are as laggy as with "Real" On-Demand, I'd probably wish for something more like Netflix.
> 
> I only really want to be sure that the entire library is offered and not a sub-set (pay-only), and ideally organized in roughly the same way. Not that I LOVE their organization or anything, but it could be made a lot worse as an Amazon-style flat lists or something. So I'd take the devil I know in that instance.


I know this is a bit of an apples to oranges comparison but the Motrorola DVR running Tivo software integrates OnDemand pretty nicely into the Tivo software. The whole thing has a Tivo UI and feels like Tivo.

It's nothing like the Hulu app. It's completely "Tivofied". I can't imagine why they wouldn't do the same on the Premieres.


----------



## bareyb

Great news. Hope it's true. If it makes it's way to PPV's then I too will be able to get rid of my one Comcast DVR. :up:


----------



## Raver

Be nice if this was to happen for Wavecable too.


----------



## sideshot

Comcasts long standing relationship with TiVo is nearly ready to bear fruit in the form of On Demand integration. Joint customers of the companies will receive Xfinity On Demand access via retail TiVo Premiere DVR hardware. During TiVos quarterly call, CEO Tom Rogers indicated field trials are underway and that public deployment to the San Francisco Bay Area is weeks not months away.

This collaboration looks quite different than their initial partnership, which resulted in TiVo software running on Motorola hardware to be marketed and deployed by Comcast. Unfortunately, the product wasnt well received and was never deployed further than New England. If at first you dont succeed, try, try again? Rogers:

We started down one path and from a technical point of view completed it successfully, and they had difficulty rolling it out from an operational point of view. But we got back together and said, what would be a way that gets a product out that does not have those kind of operational difficulties

Indeed, the new solution is operationally distinct and something Rogers characterizes as a hybrid approach As Comcast will be marketing and installing TiVo DVR hardware procured by customers through retail channels such as Best Buy. Additionally, existing TiVo Premiere units in lit up Comcast regions will receive access to Xfinity On Demand. On Demand will include both freely available content, as licensed by Comcast, and pay per view  all accessed in a dedicated Xfinity area (displayed below) and also available through TiVos universal search functionality. And, due to studio release windows, Comcast will actually offer new movies ahead of say Amazons competing VOD solution.
Technically, elements of of TiVo Xfinity On Demand communication are handled via an IP back channel  and presumably routed over the Internet versus Comcasts dedicated video link. Incidentally, or perhaps ironically, this is exactly the sort of two-way solution TiVo and other Consumer Electronics manufacturers have proposed to further open up cable networks to retail hardware without requiring a business relationship of this nature. Regardless, TiVo owners with Comcast service are about to receive a significant upgrade  starting in San Francisco and expanding to additional markets later this year.


----------



## SamuriHL

Very nice. Definitely looking forward to it. As one of those in the New England region that has a motorola box with TiVo on it, I can honestly say they weren't all that great. I upgraded to an Elite and a Premiere and gave the moto box to my son.


----------



## Innerloop

Hmm.. I did notice a lot of XFinity folks at Best Buy the other day, but I didn't realize they were there pimping Tivo. Interesting. But no one has contacted me to start my OnDemand trial yet, WTF?


----------



## bareyb

Well I'm right here in Cupertino. Can't get this fast enough to suit me. I'm hoping when they say "PPV" that they are talking about Sporting Events such as the UFC PPV's. THAT would be awesome. The only problem with it is that the TiVo boxes delete PPV's almost immediately after download... while Comcast Boxes don't... So while it's a step in the right direction, it still sucks.


----------



## aadam101

sideshot said:


> Indeed, the new solution is operationally distinct and something Rogers characterizes as a hybrid approach As Comcast will be marketing and installing TiVo DVR hardware procured by customers through retail channels such as Best Buy.


Does this mean boxes will not be available from Comcast?

I was under the impression customers were going to be able to lease Premieres through Comcast.


----------



## jrtroo

aadam101 said:


> Does this mean boxes will not be available from Comcast?
> 
> I was under the impression customers were going to be able to lease Premieres through Comcast.


I believe all of the materials on this mentioned retail TiVo boxes, and had no mention of leased boxes.


----------



## bareyb

jrtroo said:


> I believe all of the materials on this mentioned retail TiVo boxes, and had no mention of leased boxes.


Honestly? I prefer it this way. I'd rather Comcast keep their grubby little hands off the TiVo software and step up and support the retail versions of TiVo like they are supposed to... I'm so sick of them rigging the game to force people to rent their piece of crap DVR's... I STILL have one of those POS so I can get PPV's and not have them get deleted after 90 minutes REGARDLESS if I've watched them or not. 

In other words, you can't really RECORD them on a Tivo box, only watch them live (Tivo stupidly agreed to this when they had the Tivo DVD burner combos)... Comcast boxes allow you to KEEP the recording whereas TiVo boxes do NOT. So the game is still rigged in their favor. Unless I want to start illegally downloading the UFC events to my TiVo, this still doesn't allow me to get rid of that damn Comcast box...


----------



## mattack

How much if any of the On Demand stuff is commercial free?

and is it definitely unedited?


----------



## ajwees41

mattack said:


> How much if any of the On Demand stuff is commercial free?
> 
> and is it definitely unedited?


they are talking about the free content from cable channels ie music choice videos premium on demand with subscription to the channel


----------



## mattack

But I'm sure my mom has watched some stuff On Demand with her cable box.. and I know at least some of that has commercials (e.g. 'reruns' of network stuff).


----------



## rv65

RCN's implementation also requires you to have their Internet service, as it connects to an intranet which is not accessible through other providers.


----------



## ajwees41

mattack said:


> But I'm sure my mom has watched some stuff On Demand with her cable box.. and I know at least some of that has commercials (e.g. 'reruns' of network stuff).


that would be because in order for comcast to brodcast the reruns for free no charge to the customers they require the ads or they would have to charge for the viewing of content.


----------



## logicman

I just found this on TiVo's site after I googled "comcast on demand tivo" - XFINITY On Demand coming soon to TiVo Premiere DVRs

You can sign up to be notified when the feature becomes available in your area.


----------



## bareyb

logicman said:


> I just found this on TiVo's site after I googled "comcast on demand tivo" - XFINITY On Demand coming soon to TiVo Premiere DVRs
> 
> You can sign up to be notified when the feature becomes available in your area.


Hey thanks! I just signed up. It's just too bad that TiVo boxes tend to delete PPV's immediately upon viewing. When they say pay per (one) view, they aren't kidding... If I'm gonna pay $55.00 for a UFC PPV, I'd like to be able to see the highlights more than ONCE. kinda sucks, because Comcast boxes don't do that and you can keep the PPV as long as you like... It's the ONLY reason I rent a comcast DVR as I have 3 Tivo boxes in the house. TiVo kinda screwed themselves (and us) when they agreed to _that_..


----------



## denise1768

I just signed up. I'm in San Jose and hoping it's included in the SF Bay area launch. I really would love to ditch my other dvr (comcast/motorola) and replace with another tivo.


----------



## davezatz

denise1768 said:


> I just signed up. I'm in San Jose and hoping it's included in the SF Bay area launch.


The pics I posted today were taken from a home in San Jose as far as I can tell. So I'd think that's promising. Also, I have word they're on track to launch in early April. I have a pretty good idea of the timing actually, but I know these things can slip and so would rather keep that to myself. 

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-03/comcast-launches-tivo-xfinity-on-demand-in-april/


----------



## nrc

Is the Xfinity stuff integrated with Search?


----------



## davezatz

nrc said:


> Is the Xfinity stuff integrated with Search?


I was told it is. I was also told access doesn't require Internet _from _Comcast, although Comcast cable should be a given.


----------



## bareyb

Wow. I like that. Looks like it's really gonna happen. I hope you don't have to use the HD interface to get it though...


----------



## denise1768

Nice! Thank Davez!


----------



## caryrae73

Does anyone have any idea what cities the Xfinity On Demand will come to yet?


----------



## slowbiscuit

davezatz said:


> I was also told access doesn't require Internet _from _Comcast, although Comcast cable should be a given.


Does that mean that Tivo is getting the data over the internet from Seachange's servers, and just using Comcast for authentication? Or is Tivo getting it on a QAM channel like the existing Comcast boxes?

Curious to see if Tivo Comcast VOD counts against the Comcast data cap, in other words.


----------



## Philmatic

My understanding is that TiVo sends an authenticated set of packets to Comcast via SeaChange, then receives a response with the QAM frequency in which to listen to. Then your box tunes into that frequency to receive that particular event or show.

SeaChange also hosts the web services required to provide TiVo's universal search.

This isn't pure data like Hulu or Netflix, this is a hybrid approach with QAM doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## bradleys

Looks like an SD screen to me!  








[/QUOTE]


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yeah, I'm not getting why that looks so crappy either. Another half-baked Tivo implementation, it would seem. Oh well, better than nothing, which is what people have complained about for years (not me, I don't care about most of the OnDemand stuff).


----------



## bareyb

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah, I'm not getting why that looks so crappy either. Another half-baked Tivo implementation, it would seem. Oh well, better than nothing, which is what people have complained about for years (not me, I don't care about most of the OnDemand stuff).


It looks like the initial VOD screens may be on the HD GUI side. Which would suck since hardly anyone uses it. 

My only fear is this won't work with PPV UFC events. That's the only interest it has for me. I can get all the other stuff from other places.


----------



## Innerloop

Wow, while I'm glad to have it, its quite an accomplishment to actually make it UGLIER than the original Comcast interface.


----------



## nrc

bareyb said:


> It looks like the initial VOD screens may be on the HD GUI side. Which would suck since hardly anyone uses it.


The vast majority of users here are using the HDUI - at least according to the poll I ran.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=8386

Also, Dave Zatz reports that On Demand content will be available through the TiVo Search interface. So there's no need to use the "app" interface if you don't like it.


----------



## bareyb

nrc said:


> The vast majority of users here are using the HDUI - at least according to the poll I ran.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=8386
> 
> Also, Dave Zatz reports that On Demand content will be available through the TiVo Search interface. So there's no need to use the "app" interface if you don't like it.


Really? Why?I find it very frustrating to use... It's cluttered, the text size is smaller and harder to read, and it's SLOW. I could live with the clutter, but I hate the lag on doing almost anything in there. Other than the "free space indicator" I see nothing useful at all on the HD GUI side that you can't get faster on the SD GUI Side. I'm guessing a good number of those folks are using the HD GUI simply because it comes from the factory that way or because they think they "should" because it's in HD.


----------



## nrc

bareyb said:


> Really? Why?I find it very frustrating to use... It's cluttered, the text size is smaller and harder to read, and it's SLOW. I could live with the clutter, but I hate the lag on doing almost anything in there. Other than the "free space indicator" I see nothing useful at all on the HD GUI side that you can't get faster on the SD GUI Side. I'm guessing a good number of those folks are using the HD GUI simply because it comes from the factory that way or because they think they "should" because it's in HD.


The folks on the thread could tell you better than I could. Nearly a quarter of those responding have switched since the latest update so they're well aware of the issues and benefits of each.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482350


----------



## bareyb

nrc said:


> The folks on the thread could tell you better than I could. Nearly a quarter of those responding have switched since the latest update so they're well aware of the issues and benefits of each.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482350


Ah yes. I did read that thread before I purchased my Elite. I had high hopes they'd fixed it. I was disappointed... It's still too slow for ME, but I've never been known for my patience. I sure hope it doesn't take a faster processor to get it running smoothly... I just dropped a ton of money on the Elite with lifetime...


----------



## aadam101

Innerloop said:


> Wow, while I'm glad to have it, its quite an accomplishment to actually make it UGLIER than the original Comcast interface.


It looks very similar to the Comcast/Motorola/Tivo boxes.


----------



## bareyb

Just for kicks, I have decided to activate the HDUI again and see if I can stand it... I'm still waiting for it to "boot"... 

Okay. So I'm in the guide... This is nuts. You guys don't mind this? It shows I have no channels... So I wait (and wait). Oh... THERE they are. Nope. This is still lame. :down:

ETA: I guess you lose the "clock" backdoor feature with it too... My Clock is in the middle of the screen now...

UPDATE: I left it in HDUI mode over night and it seems to have really sped up. Maybe it's just really slow when it's put in HD the first time or it has to Cache all those menus, but it is faster. Not as bad as I my rant above would indicate.


----------



## MichaelK

bareyb said:


> Hey thanks! I just signed up. It's just too bad that TiVo boxes tend to delete PPV's immediately upon viewing. When they say pay per (one) view, they aren't kidding... If I'm gonna pay $55.00 for a UFC PPV, I'd like to be able to see the highlights more than ONCE. kinda sucks, because Comcast boxes don't do that and you can keep the PPV as long as you like... It's the ONLY reason I rent a comcast DVR as I have 3 Tivo boxes in the house. TiVo kinda screwed themselves (and us) when they agreed to _that_..


I beleive the rule is that PPV gets deleted 90 minutes after each minute was recorded. So minute 1 of the recording gets deleted 91 minutes later, etc.

Tivo didn't "agree" to that willy nilly- they either agreed to that cablecard rule or didn't get cablecard approval and there would be no retail tivo.


----------



## bareyb

MichaelK said:


> I beleive the rule is that PPV gets deleted 90 minutes after each minute was recorded. So minute 1 of the recording gets deleted 91 minutes later, etc.
> 
> Tivo didn't "agree" to that willy nilly- they either agreed to that cablecard rule or didn't get cablecard approval and there would be no retail tivo.


It just sucks that they had to make the deal and Comcast didn't. I can keep PPV's for as long as I like on their DVR... Kind of makes for an uneven playing field if you know what I mean...


----------



## MichaelK

bareyb said:


> It just sucks that they had to make the deal and Comcast didn't. I can keep PPV's for as long as I like on their DVR... Kind of makes for an uneven playing field if you know what I mean...


it's not that comcast didn't have to agree to the deal- it's more insidious. THIRD PARTY cablecard devices need to jump through all the whoops like TiVo does, but the in house devices (without or WITH cablecard) can ignore the rules all they want. Comcast doesn't even need to read the rules and decide to say yes or no- the rules (that the cable industry wrote) dont even apply to themselves. Basically goes back 15+ years or so when someone had to make a standard for cablecards- everyone (but cable) argued that allowing cablelabs to create and enforce standards was like having the fox watch the hen house. The FCC argued they would pay close attention and not let cable get over and besides cablelabs was the only entity that could get the standard one quickly so that large quantities of 3rd party devices would be availibe in rettail in the ~1998-99 timeframe.

The FCC is morons- they give lip service to wanting cable to play by the same rules as the 3rd parties but then dont follow through (eg cablecard devices from the cable company come preactivated unlike TiVo's whose owners are forced to call hit or miss activation numbers as an example.). The FCC is either full of it and only gives lip service (dont think that's their intent as they did in fact cost cable some serious change forcing cablecard into every device) or they are moron's and they constantly get played by the people they try to regulate.

here we are 10-15 years past when the FCC thought their plan wold see competition in retail and basically the only think you can buy with a cablecard at a bestbuy is a tivo.

but that's a whole 'nother thread....


----------



## Shanezam203

that would be nice, what is it channel 0 or 1?


----------



## Clash

Will Tivo and Xfinity on Demand be an application on the DVR that streams content using internet connection to the user, like netflix or other Tivo VOD? If not how will it work?

A Tivo tech stated that the Xfinity VOD was going to occupy one of my recording tuners leaving me with only one when using Xfinity VOD.


----------



## aadam101

Clash said:


> Will Tivo and Xfinity on Demand be an application on the DVR that streams content using internet connection to the user, like netflix or other Tivo VOD? If not how will it work?
> 
> A Tivo tech stated that the Xfinity VOD was going to occupy one of my recording tuners leaving me with only one when using Xfinity VOD.


Does it work that way with Comcast DVR's? I don't think it does and I'm not certain it will need to work that with Tivo either.


----------



## CoxInPHX

How is Comcast VOD delivered to the STB/DVR if not via QAM on a tuner? That is how most every MSO does it.


----------



## CharlesH

CoxInPHX said:


> How is Comcast VOD delivered to the STB/DVR if not via QAM on a tuner? That is how most every MSO does it.


The consensus seems to be that the VOD content will come down the cable on via QAM like all the other cable channels, and the upstream control commands will go over the Internet (not necessarily Comcast). This is different from their "on demand" computer/tablet application, which streams the content over the Internet.


----------



## sbiller

CoxInPHX said:


> How is Comcast VOD delivered to the STB/DVR if not via QAM on a tuner? That is how most every MSO does it.


Agreed. Its a hybrid solution using IP for backchannel signaling and QAM tuner for VOD delivery. For a two-tuner Premiere one of the tuners would be required for the VOD delivery.


----------



## Innerloop

This evening I got a notification that the channel lineup of my SF-Comcast-connected Tivo went through a significant cleanup, with all the "On Demand" channels (0, 899, 700) getting DELETED.

Obviously since they never worked, this is welcome and long overdue. But curious if perhaps this cleanup is part of getting ready to rollout Comcast OnDemand properly to Tivo? 

Anyone in other Comcast regions get a similar cleanup?


----------



## Clash

Tivo dropped the ball when the decision was made to only provide 2 tuners in the premiere and premiere XL. This problem is only compounded by the fact that xfinity tv will tie up one of those tuners. Xfinity should be an app that provides streaming allowing the recording tuners to do thier job. Question: My thinking is that my season passes are all setup to record using 2 tuners.. What is going to happen when the tivo box is managing this and one of the tuners it is expecting to have is not there when xfinity tv is being used?


----------



## CoxInPHX

Tivo dropped the ball? - Purchase an Elite if you need more tuners. Or don't use VOD during Prime Time. The same situation exists for any Comcast DVR.

If VOD content was streamed via IP, it would count against your bandwidth cap, QAM over a tuner is the most logical choice since the infrastructure is already in place.

I would bet a Season Pass will take priority over a current VOD request for a tuner, and will prompt you the channel is going to change.


----------



## MichaelK

a vod request needing a tuner is an interesting point though. Presumably tivo will look and see the vod selection is , for example, 2 hrs. And so if you make the request at 5:55pm it will look out 2 hours and confirm that there is a free tuner until 7:55. Assuming that the tuner is clear until 8 it probably wouldn't prompt you. 

But what if you paused for 10 minutes? And now 8pm comes around and your tuners are busy and there's still 5 minutes left to watch in the VOD movie you started? People might be PO'd that tivo didn't warn them when they started watching and they wont want to put off watching the last 5 minutes of the movie.

I suppose that tivo will add some fudge factor in there to be 'safe' but it will be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## Clash

Really interesting how you are directing me to spend $500.00 Can I borrow it? -hehe I really think Tivo should have designed all the premiere's with 3 or 4 tuners it is really contingent on the premieres being successful with what they were really designed to do overall. Resolving internet connection caps are an easier problem to solve then the problem I originally posted Welcome to tivos one tuner dvr -hehe Your loyalty to Tivo is interesting to say the least...... Why should I be expected to cough up $500 to get the one I have already paid for to do what it should...


----------



## aaronwt

Clash said:


> Really interesting how you are directing me to spend $500.00 Can I borrow it? -hehe I really think Tivo should have designed all the premiere's with 3 or 4 tuners it is really contingent on the premieres being successful with what they were really designed to do overall. Resolving internet connection caps are an easier problem to solve then the problem I originally posted Welcome to tivos one tuner dvr -hehe Your loyalty to Tivo is interesting to say the least...... Why should I be expected to cough up $500 to get the one I have already paid for to do what it should...


Of course hindsight is 20/20, but the Premiere was designed many years ago(2008 to 2009?). Having four tuners back then would have been much more expensive to build than when they designed the Elite. Hardware costs have come down over the last few years and newer and faster components have been introduced.

I wish FiOS had gone the route of offering VOD on the Premiere line. The more VOD options available the better. And especially an option that does not cost any extra money is always going to be a good deal.


----------



## Innerloop

Clash said:


> Really interesting how you are directing me to spend $500.00 Can I borrow it? -hehe I really think Tivo should have designed all the premiere's with 3 or 4 tuners it is really contingent on the premieres being successful with what they were really designed to do overall. Resolving internet connection caps are an easier problem to solve then the problem I originally posted Welcome to tivos one tuner dvr -hehe Your loyalty to Tivo is interesting to say the least...... Why should I be expected to cough up $500 to get the one I have already paid for to do what it should...


Your logic sucks. No product sold today is future-proof. Should Tivo has predicted the advent of Comcast VOD and added an extra tuner with no current functionality and adding $50+ to the cost of the box (I dunno, I'm not expert but it ain't free!).

By that logic, Apple should have put a Retina screen in my iPad2 and a 4G wireless chipset in my iPhone4 because they should have reasonably predicted these things would be handy in the future.

If they HAD done this we all would have been *****ng about expensive the damn box is and "why did they waste money on a 3rd tuner that I can't access!"


----------



## lessd

Innerloop said:


> Your logic sucks. No product sold today is future-proof. Should Tivo has predicted the advent of Comcast VOD and added an extra tuner with no current functionality and adding $50+ to the cost of the box (I dunno, I'm not expert but it ain't free!).
> 
> By that logic, Apple should have put a Retina screen in my iPad2 and a 4G wireless chipset in my iPhone4 because they should have reasonably predicted these things would be handy in the future.
> 
> If they HAD done this we all would have been *****ng about expensive the damn box is and "why did they waste money on a 3rd tuner that I can't access!"


+1 and TiVo has to have the hardware at least 12 to 18 months before they release any new platform (TiVo has to have time to code and *test* the software for any new hardware) so on any release one could find newer hardware that could have been used today but was not available when the project started. My 2004 65" DLP HDTV (about $5,000 at the time) does not even have any HDMI connections, just DVI but with the correct cable it works great with the HDMI TiVo output.


----------



## Clash

What I have is just a basic expectation for owning and using my DVR. A DVR's basic functionality is just what it says "Digital Video Recorder." The unit cannot reasonably be expected to accomplish this with 1 tuner so your comparisons to other products is not relevant. What you are saying is like saying that a ipad or a tv with no display because of some kind of needed upgrade is acceptable as an outcome. In other words at least you can still use the TV or the Ipad. Having at least two tuners on the premiere and premiere XL is intregal to their existance as a "Digital Video Recorder" There is a solution to this and that is to get comcast streaming and it is unacceptable that the occupation of 1 of the tuners is being used instead. -This is the real issue! Sacrificing 1 tuner on a two tuner DVR when they do not have to is unacceptable. They could do it without touching one of the tuners and that is what is unforgivable. If the DVR's sole purpose was VOD then this would be OK but it is not. It is sold at hefty monthly rates to function reasonably as a DVR and with 1 tuner that will not be so. Maybe they did not have the technology for 4 tuner DVR's but they do have the technology to stream Xfinity TV.


----------



## CoxInPHX

You do realize that VOD only uses a tuner when you are watching a VOD request, Correct? One tuner is not dedicated to VOD on a 24/7 basis. You are not losing a tuner.

You watch VOD in the off Prime Time hours when you do not have 2 tuners recording.


----------



## L David Matheny

Clash said:


> What I have is just a basic expectation for owning and using my DVR. A DVR's basic functionality is just what it says "Digital Video Recorder." The unit cannot reasonably be expected to accomplish this with 1 tuner so your comparisons to other products is not relevant. What you are saying is like saying that a ipad or a tv with no display because of some kind of needed upgrade is acceptable as an outcome. In other words at least you can still use the TV or the Ipad. Having at least two tuners on the premiere and premiere XL is intregal to their existance as a "Digital Video Recorder" There is a solution to this and that is to get comcast streaming and it is unacceptable that the occupation of 1 of the tuners is being used instead. -This is the real issue! Sacrificing 1 tuner on a two tuner DVR when they do not have to is unacceptable. They could do it without touching one of the tuners and that is what is unforgivable. If the DVR's sole purpose was VOD then this would be OK but it is not. It is sold at hefty monthly rates to function reasonably as a DVR and with 1 tuner that will not be so. Maybe they did not have the technology for 4 tuner DVR's but they do have the technology to stream Xfinity TV.


I wish my Premiere had three or four tuners, too, but it doesn't. And on-demand shows require a tuner just like scheduled shows. Get used to it. Maybe someday they'll offer that same content in a streaming format, but they don't have to do it _right now_ just because you only have two tuners.


----------



## CoxInPHX

What do you do when you have 3 programs on ABC, NBC and Fox, you want to record at the same time? You have to make a choice. And watch the third at a later time on Hulu or a second airing if possible. Same situation, Only with VOD you have another option for watching that third episode you could not record.


----------



## johnh123

Clash said:


> What I have is just a basic expectation for owning and using my DVR. A DVR's basic functionality is just what it says "Digital Video Recorder." The unit cannot reasonably be expected to accomplish this with 1 tuner so your comparisons to other products is not relevant. What you are saying is like saying that a ipad or a tv with no display because of some kind of needed upgrade is acceptable as an outcome. In other words at least you can still use the TV or the Ipad. Having at least two tuners on the premiere and premiere XL is intregal to their existance as a "Digital Video Recorder" There is a solution to this and that is to get comcast streaming and it is unacceptable that the occupation of 1 of the tuners is being used instead. -This is the real issue! Sacrificing 1 tuner on a two tuner DVR when they do not have to is unacceptable. They could do it without touching one of the tuners and that is what is unforgivable. If the DVR's sole purpose was VOD then this would be OK but it is not. It is sold at hefty monthly rates to function reasonably as a DVR and with 1 tuner that will not be so. Maybe they did not have the technology for 4 tuner DVR's but they do have the technology to stream Xfinity TV.


To reiterate what was said before, you do realize that comcast dvrs work this exact same way, right? I have dual tuner comcast dvrs and if I want to watch on demand I have to use a tuner- it has always been that way. Adding an extra tuner just for vod is so inefficient that no dvr maker has done it that way to my knowledge.


----------



## Clash

One of the reasons I chose Tivo was because Tivo's technology is way ahead of the comcast DVR. If I was interested in what comcast does with their DVR's as compared to what Tivo does I would not have opted to use Tivo. My goal was to upgrade to Tivo and not to have the Tivo equivalent of the comcast DVR. Getting rid of the obsolete Comcast DVR was the idea not to have a Tivo version of it. I am assuming that this would have to be true for any Tivo customer or why bother. Tivo should always be way ahead of the competition not stuggling to be its equivalent as this is all that can set them apart from their competition.

Tivo and comcast already have the technology in place to do streaming. It is available on comcast.net to stream to your PC just like netflix does and I have no problems streaming netflix using my Tivo. In fact I am looking forward to the new netflix app upgrade. 

By the way Tivo needs to get serious and stop dragging their feet about getting all of their GUI menus/software upgraded to HD versions. This is taking way to long. Amazon and Blockbuster apps are awful, in fact I cannot even use amazon because its so bad. The Tivo is supposed to be an HD device not SD on an HDTV. Tivo is getting all the financial compensation it needs to be more pro-active with software updgrades and its customers should expect more of Tivo than its designers and programmers are demonstrating. Tivo does not seem to be thinking in terms of the long term... Tivo should always be 5 steps ahead of the competition as that is what makes them who they are.


----------



## L David Matheny

Clash said:


> Tivo and comcast already have the technology in place to do streaming. It is available on comcast.net to stream to your PC just like netflix does and I have no problems streaming netflix using my Tivo. In fact I am looking forward to the new netflix app upgrade.


Do you have some reason to think that Comcast is offering the content you want in a streaming format? When they start doing that, and when they offer TiVo an app for it (like the Netflix app), then you can start complaining to TiVo that they need to include that app with their software. You might have an easier time trying to get the same content carried independently by Netflix or Amazon or somebody else who already has a streaming app.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

So, Clash, your theory is that TiVo should be able to get Comcast material in a way that Comcast is not offering it?


----------



## Clash

I am still a comcast customer and should expect the services I pay for to be provided namely Comcast VOD. I should not have to obtain that content from an alternate source. Tivo has a responsibility to accomodate its cable customers to have what that cable subscription includes.

Yes Comcast offers streaming of all VOD content online. All it would take is a simple app on the Tivo box to access it. It would be relatively easy to do... See Below Link:

http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?cmpid=FCST_hpxpbar


----------



## jrtroo

TiVo is not a PC or tablet. If it could just "simply" have access to video from an online source, then they would offer that, especially as Comcast is not the only game in town for content.

It is just not that easy, either through technology or through rights to carry the content. I love these arguments- just saying it _should _be simple does not make it simple.

We are all aware that Comcast ondemand will be offered in the near future, but you certainly have some unique expectations. You already showed that you can access the Comcast services you pay for through the 'net. But- you don't pay for a comcast box so you have to wait with the rest of us for Comcast to make this available.


----------



## bradleys

Clash


 A loud, harsh noise, such as that made by two metal objects in collision.
 A conflict, as between opposing or irreconcilable ideas. See Synonyms at discord.
 An encounter between hostile forces; a battle or skirmish.

That's about right...


----------



## Clash

Funny 

I disagree. The hurdle you are describing has already been traversed. How can it not be simple or possible to replicate what netflix already boasts to and is currently practicing. Are you saying that it is cost prohibitive? It certainly cannot be because of prohibitive technology requirements. 

It is not that I do not want to pay for a comcast dvr, it is because the software and hard drive size on the comcast dvr are way beyond obsolete. That is why I chose Tivo. Just saying that Tivo needs to step up to the plate on some things to make it worth my while. As I said I am not looking for a Tivo equilavent of a comcast dvr -why would I do that? Ultimately I am paying more for the Tivo than I would for a Comcast DVR.

Why would I want to watch tv at home using my PC. There are things I would do with content online remotely but certainly not at home...


----------



## jrtroo

You are missing the point. You can only use comcast content in a manner that they make it available. Same with Netflix. 

If it were "simple" for a Tivo to point to a new netflix client or comcast on demand offerings, they would do that (people have been complaining about the netflix interface for a long time, even though TiVo was second to Roku with a non-pc interface). It is not a PC, and the SERVICE PROVIDER must make it available. That is mostly outside of TiVo's hands.

I'm not saying to watch on a pc, I tried that and it stinks. It is the choice that Comcast has made available to you. Use it or not. Personally, I choose not.


----------



## Clash

It is available http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?cmpid=FCST_hpxpbar

What may have happened is that Tivo wanted streaming and comcast did not agree to it not that they could not do it.... Why else would they occupy a tuner. My argument is operating under the possibility that it is an option that was not addressed under the variables I describe.... This is not an issue of simplicity or possibility there is a reason and I do not think any of us know what that really is. I simply do not believe that is due to the reasons you are giving...


----------



## tomm1079

i like the fact that it will be over a tuner and i wont have to waste bandwidth to download it. Ill just use the VOD in off time. Having an elite i have 3 things recording most of the time..rarely 4

in the end..im just glad they are providing it.


----------



## tomm1079

Also if you have 2 series 4's i wonder if it will be possible to start it on one tuner on a 2nd box and then stream it to the main box.


----------



## johnh123

Clash said:


> I am still a comcast customer and should expect the services I pay for to be provided namely Comcast VOD. I should not have to obtain that content from an alternate source. Tivo has a responsibility to accomodate its cable customers to have what that cable subscription includes.
> 
> Yes Comcast offers streaming of all VOD content online. All it would take is a simple app on the Tivo box to access it. It would be relatively easy to do... See Below Link:
> 
> http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?cmpid=FCST_hpxpbar


Different strokes for different folks. I very much want the comcast vod, but I don't want it streaming, I want it through qam like comcast does it for their boxes.


----------



## L David Matheny

Clash said:


> It is available http://xfinitytv.comcast.net/?cmpid=FCST_hpxpbar
> 
> What may have happened is that Tivo wanted streaming and comcast did not agree to it not that they could not do it.... Why else would they occupy a tuner. My argument is operating under the possibility that it is an option that was not addressed under the variables I describe.... This is not an issue of simplicity or possibility there is a reason and I do not think any of us know what that really is. I simply do not believe that is due to the reasons you are giving...


OK, just for fun I went to Xfinity's web site to see if I could watch anything, and _I could_ (on my computer, in SD). This surprised me because (1) I have no relationship with Comcast and (2) I have only 768kb DSL. It turns out (as you may know) that Xfinity's streaming is actually handled by Hulu, and I can see the same shows by going to Hulu's web site. So your wish could be granted if TiVo would just support basic (free) Hulu in addition to (paid) Hulu Plus. Unfortunately, that seems unlikely to happen, because apparently (from what I've read) licensing issues for free Hulu require that it be offered only on computers, as opposed to TiVos, Blu-ray players, etc. So once again, blame entertainment industry lawyers for more headaches and heartbreak.


----------



## aaronwt

L David Matheny said:


> OK, just for fun I went to Xfinity's web site to see if I could watch anything, and _I could_ (on my computer, in SD). This surprised me because (1) I have no relationship with Comcast and (2) I have only 768kb DSL. It turns out (as you may know) that Xfinity's streaming is actually handled by Hulu, and I can see the same shows by going to Hulu's web site. So your wish could be granted if TiVo would just support basic (free) Hulu in addition to (paid) Hulu Plus. Unfortunately, that seems unlikely to happen, because apparently (from what I've read) licensing issues for free Hulu require that it be offered only on computers, as opposed to TiVos, Blu-ray players, etc. So once again, blame entertainment industry lawyers for more headaches and heartbreak.


How did you access it? It wants a username and password when I go to the site and try to play a title.

EDIT: I guess it depends on the title. The first couple I tried wouldn't play without a user name and password. But now I found titles that play from CBS and other titles that play from Hulu.


----------



## CoxInPHX

tomm1079 said:


> Also if you have 2 series 4's i wonder if it will be possible to start it on one tuner on a 2nd box and then stream it to the main box.


You first have to begin recording before you can use MRS between Premieres.

So it would depend on whether the Premiere is prevented from recording the VOD stream. My guess is that recording will be blocked on VOD content. I can't see the harm in recording VOD content, especially if the CCI is 0x02, but I bet the content providers have a different view.

It will also be interesting to see if FF is disabled on VOD content, like it is on some networks on cable co supplied boxes.
ABC, NBC and Fox all block FF on VOD w/ Cox.


----------



## Clash

Make no mistake I want them to use a tuner for this. I am just not happy about the fact that it will leave me with only one tuner and I am just looking for a viable solution. What is going to happen when the dvr is recording on both tuners of the premiere or XL and you access comcast vod on one of those tuners while this is happening. Will there be a ton of useless partial recordings or will the dvr warn you that the tuner is in use and give the option of continuing to record or to access xfinity vod...?? I foresee many conflicts in programming where that programming was designed to have 2 tuners available whether that be the users programming of season passes or Tivo's programming of the dvr... Are they going to completely rewrite the software or are they just adding xfinity vod without doing anything else? The dvr is going to be a different device than it was....


----------



## MichaelK

johnh123 said:


> To reiterate what was said before, you do realize that comcast dvrs work this exact same way, right? I have dual tuner comcast dvrs and if I want to watch on demand I have to use a tuner- it has always been that way. Adding an extra tuner just for vod is so inefficient that no dvr maker has done it that way to my knowledge.


curious- does it warn you when you go to watch a VOD selection if you are going to mess up a recording?


----------



## CoxInPHX

It does warn you about 1 minute before a scheduled recording is about to begin, and gives you the option to allow the channel change, or cancel the recording and stay on the tuner you are using. The TiVo warning works the same way.

If you don't make a selection, the tuner will change to the scheduled recording.


----------



## HazelW

johnh123 said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I very much want the comcast vod, but I don't want it streaming, I want it through qam like comcast does it for their boxes.


I'm not sure what the difference would be from a user perspective?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Doesn't streaming have a lower picture quality?


----------



## slowbiscuit

HazelW said:


> I'm not sure what the difference would be from a user perspective?


Loss of a tuner vs. internet usage caps? I think the tuner thing is a little problematic if people keep their Tivos busy most nights - VOD will conflict with recordings on a regular basis. Net streaming gets around that but increases your chance of hitting some provider's cap, which is probably not an issue for most folks.


----------



## MezJr

slowbiscuit said:


> Loss of a tuner vs. internet usage caps? I think the tuner thing is a little problematic if people keep their Tivos busy most nights - VOD will conflict with recordings on a regular basis. Net streaming gets around that but increases your chance of hitting some provider's cap, which is probably not an issue for most folks.


Well, for HBO GO and the Comcast on-demand apps that launched today for the Xbox 360 any data used for streaming from those purposes does not count towards data caps.

quote from a PC World Article here (can't post links yet):
Comcast has declared that Xfinity On Demand on the Xbox will not count against your 250GB bandwidth cap, saving you some dollars.

I can't think why TiVo would be unable to swing something similar.


----------



## MichaelK

MezJr said:


> Well, for HBO GO and the Comcast on-demand apps that launched today for the Xbox 360 any data used for streaming from those purposes does not count towards data caps.
> 
> quote from a PC World Article here (can't post links yet):
> Comcast has declared that Xfinity On Demand on the Xbox will not count against your 250GB bandwidth cap, saving you some dollars.
> 
> I can't think why TiVo would be unable to swing something similar.


Cant wait for the FCC to get the complaint about this and see how net neutrality rules flesh out. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, this is a Netflix lawsuit waiting to happen IMO. Comcast is trying to claim that the Xbox is like an STB, but PCs and iPads hitting the same Xfinity On Demand content are not.

And then there's the reasoning behind the 250GB cap in the first place, which was that it was to give everyone a fair shake at bandwidth in your neighborhood (since cable is a shared architecture for IP delivery). Now suddenly you can hog all you want with the Xbox??


----------



## MezJr

Yeah, it seems a bit dicey, but the way that they state it in the article:

"Since [Xfinity On Demand] is being delivered over our private IP network and not the public Internet, it does not count against a customer's bandwidth cap. XFINITYTV.com and the XFINITY TV app stream content over the public Internet and count toward the customer's bandwidth cap,"

I can see their reasoning, it is like living in a community with a golf course attached. You pay community dues towards maintaining it (Comcast sub fee for Comcast content) but if the public comes from outside they have to pay to play (data cap).

However further in the article there was a counterpoint like you mentioned:
"This has raised the ire of the net neutrality advocate group Public Knowledge, which, in an e-mailed statement to Ars Technica, claims that this corporate-determined differentiation between public and private Internet "raises questions not only of the justification for the caps but, more importantly, of the survival of an Open Internet.""

Regardless of these concerns, at this point it does not cost vs the data cap, and someone else is streaming it too. So, ultimately IMO the streaming route is better since it does not occupy a tuner.


----------



## jonbig

MezJr said:


> Yeah, it seems a bit dicey, but the way that they state it in the article:
> 
> "Since [Xfinity On Demand] is being delivered over our private IP network and not the public Internet, it does not count against a customer's bandwidth cap. XFINITYTV.com and the XFINITY TV app stream content over the public Internet and count toward the customer's bandwidth cap,"
> 
> I can see their reasoning, it is like living in a community with a golf course attached. You pay community dues towards maintaining it (Comcast sub fee for Comcast content) but if the public comes from outside they have to pay to play (data cap).


Looks like a potential anti-trust issue too. Comcast is using its local cable monopoly to give its IP streaming products an advantage.


----------



## StringFellow

FYI...getting the Xfinity Xbox 360 app to work with an account that only has cable cards does not work. It appears you have to have a set top box on your account. Yet another feature of Xfinity I can't use because of cable cards.

I am about to scrap my TiVos because of all the cable card issues (losing changes because of programming screw ups and now on-demand I can't use).

Dish Network is looking better and better every day.


----------



## ClutchBrake

StringFellow said:


> FYI...getting the Xfinity Xbox 360 app to work with an account that only has cable cards does not work. It appears you have to have a set top box on your account. Yet another feature of Xfinity I can't use because of cable cards.


I'm keeping up with this and the issue appears to be getting resolved slowly.

See this thread for details.


----------



## mdterp20

I have all TIVO boxes (3 premieres), no comcast boxes and the Xfinity Xbox 360 app works fine.


----------



## StringFellow

mdterp20 said:


> I have all TIVO boxes (3 premieres), no comcast boxes and the Xfinity Xbox 360 app works fine.


You are one of a very lucky few who got the service working. Here is what ComcastJoe said on the forums:

"At the current time, Cablecards are not supported but will be eligible soon. This fix that are team is working on should resolve all the issues that cablecard customers are having."

So in other works, keep waiting. I doubt there will be an official fix that addresses everyone's issues. Cable cards just don't get the support they need. I have called several times and all the customer service reps tell me is that a set top box is required.

I will bet that we will never see mainstream OnDemand via a TiVo premiere either. It may be supported in select markets, but not mainstream. This will be the case with the 360 app. The cost vs. benefit just isn't there for OnDemand with cable card consumers.

-S


----------



## timstack8969

Any news on when will see "Comcast Ondemand" added. Maybe April???


----------



## TZR916

> ...Comcast's Xfinity On Demand TiVo app will launch in early April - Intel that lines up with TiVo's recent quarterly call indicating service will roll out within weeks&#8230; versus months...


http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-03/comcast-launches-tivo-xfinity-on-demand-in-april/


----------



## tomm1079

TZR916 said:


> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-03/comcast-launches-tivo-xfinity-on-demand-in-april/


Now the question is:

Does it start the testing in april or does it start a rollout.


----------



## StringFellow

tomm1079 said:


> Now the question is:
> 
> Does it start the testing in april or does it start a rollout.


Very limited market in April I what I predict. We will not see a national rollout until sometime in 2013, at the earliest. I wouldn't hold your breath...it is going to be a while before the masses see On Demeand on TiVos.


----------



## GriffithStrife

tomm1079 said:


> Now the question is:
> 
> Does it start the testing in april or does it start a rollout.


That is the MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION. With any luck its a roll out I mean its pretty obvious someone has been testing it from all the pics online. I just hope its not some public test now that will take 6 months to gather data then move on to another market to public test again.


----------



## tomm1079

Maybe davezatz can reach out to his contacts to find out for us?


----------



## slowbiscuit

StringFellow said:


> Very limited market in April I what I predict. We will not see a national rollout until sometime in 2013, at the earliest. I wouldn't hold your breath...it is going to be a while before the masses see On Demeand on TiVos.


Why? Xbox just got it nationwide, I don't understand what could be taking Tivo so long. Oh yeah, forgot, it's Tivo.


----------



## bareyb

tomm1079 said:


> Now the question is:
> 
> Does it start the testing in april or does it start a rollout.


Now the question for ME is, does "San Francisco Area" include Cupertino so I can get it.


----------



## shadowplay0918

MezJr said:


> Well, for HBO GO and the Comcast on-demand apps that launched today for the Xbox 360 any data used for streaming from those purposes does not count towards data caps.
> 
> quote from a PC World Article here (can't post links yet):
> Comcast has declared that Xfinity On Demand on the Xbox will not count against your 250GB bandwidth cap, saving you some dollars.
> 
> I can't think why TiVo would be unable to swing something similar.


As a quick fyi Comcast is not allowing HBO Go via the Xbox 360 (or Roku and Samsung Smart TV's) at this point so they haven't said if it will count against the cap (assuming they do allow it at some point)...


----------



## StringFellow

slowbiscuit said:


> Why? Xbox just got it nationwide, I don't understand what could be taking Tivo so long. Oh yeah, forgot, it's Tivo.


XBox went nationwide, but currently does not work with accounts that only have cable cards. With the XBox there is a much larger audience and it still doesn't work with cable cards. Add to that the involvement of TiVo and you have a lot of hurdles that need to be cleared before there is a national rollout of On Demand for the Premiere. My prediction, Summer 2013.


----------



## tomm1079

StringFellow said:


> XBox went nationwide, but currently does not work with accounts that only have cable cards. With the XBox there is a much larger audience and it still doesn't work with cable cards. Add to that the involvement of TiVo and you have a lot of hurdles that need to be cleared before there is a national rollout of On Demand for the Premiere. My prediction, Summer 2013.


that will be it. Comcast will tell people "Streaming on tivo doesnt work if you have a cable card"


----------



## TZR916

> ...As far as Comcast Xfinity On Demand, the rollout is targeted to begin in the San Francisco Bay Area, with an update for DVRs there this week before the feature is turned on later this month...


http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/04/tivo-premiere-updates-coming-with-new-netflix-and-youtube-apps/


----------



## StringFellow

Just read that Xfinity/Comcast will be enabling HBOGo on the XBox 360 some time next week. Just more and more services that aren't available to cable card only customers. Comcast hasn't fixed the 360 On Demand issue with cable card only customers yet...just shows where cable card customers stand in terms of company commitment. 

With a national roll out of On Demand for TiVo many month, if not years away, I am paying more every year to the cable company and I keep getting excluded from the extra features just because I have cable cards and none of their crappy set top boxes.

TiVo makes a good DVR, but if cable card only customers keep getting excluded from these new cloud services TiVo will continue to look less and less desirable. Off to call Comcast and complain.....


----------



## smbaker

StringFellow said:


> TiVo makes a good DVR, but if cable card only customers keep getting excluded from these new cloud services TiVo will continue to look less and less desirable. Off to call Comcast and complain.....


It makes an antenna + netlfix/amazon/whatever sound more and more attractive every day.

Really, I have no idea why I'm still paying for cable.


----------



## denise1768

StringFellow said:


> Just read that Xfinity/Comcast will be enabling HBOGo on the XBox 360 some time next week. Just more and more services that aren't available to cable card only customers. Comcast hasn't fixed the 360 On Demand issue with cable card only customers yet...just shows where cable card customers stand in terms of company commitment.
> 
> With a national roll out of On Demand for TiVo many month, if not years away, I am paying more every year to the cable company and I keep getting excluded from the extra features just because I have cable cards and none of their crappy set top boxes.
> 
> TiVo makes a good DVR, but if cable card only customers keep getting excluded from these new cloud services TiVo will continue to look less and less desirable. Off to call Comcast and complain.....


Can you explain to me what cable card only means?

I have 3 boxes. One is a tivo w/ cable card, the other is a comcast dvr, and the other just a small box.

Thanks. Denise


----------



## Gadfly

denise1768 said:


> Can you explain to me what cable card only means?
> 
> I have 3 boxes. One is a tivo w/ cable card, the other is a comcast dvr, and the other just a small box.
> 
> Thanks. Denise


People report Comcast now shows up as a participating provider when they install HBO GO on 360. I am a -cable card only- Comcast customer so tonight when I get home I can verify if this works or not. Xfinity app on 360 works just fine so I will be surprised if HBG GO doesn't.


----------



## StringFellow

Gadfly said:


> People report Comcast now shows up as a participating provider when they install HBO GO on 360. I am a -cable card only- Comcast customer so tonight when I get home I can verify if this works or not. Xfinity app on 360 works just fine so I will be surprised if HBG GO doesn't.


You are very lucky as the 360 Xfinity app doesn't work for most. There is a comcast forum where a lot of people have complained that it doesn't work for them....all of which are cable card only customers.


----------



## sbiller

http://techland.time.com/2012/04/09/tivo-gets-comasts-xfinity-on-demand/


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> http://techland.time.com/2012/04/09/tivo-gets-comasts-xfinity-on-demand/


Embargo was midnight, guess Harry slipped. 

Here's the press blast:



> First in the SF Bay Area, TiVo will now offer Comcast customers access to XFINITY On Demand to TiVo Premiere customers. Customers can now access cable on demand along-side traditional TV channels and web content from Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon Instant Video, YouTube and Pandora. This is the first retail cable set-top box to offer such services.
> 
> Beginning 4/10 and over the coming weeks, TiVo Premiere users in the Bay Area will automatically receive this update to their DVR and will have access to the XFINITY On Demand library.
> 
> Additional Information About XFINITY On Demand From Comcast Now Available To San Francisco Bay Area TiVo Customers
> · The offering brings unprecedented entertainment options to consumers by offering traditional TV content, an ever-growing amount of web entertainment and XFINITYs massive video on demand library all together through the award-winning TiVo service.
> 
> · TiVo Premiere subscribers in additional markets across the country are expected to have access to the XFINITY On Demand library in the coming months. Visit www.tivo.com/comcast to learn more or to sign up for notifications when XFINITY On Demand becomes available on TiVo Premiere in additional areas.
> 
> · TiVo Premiere can be purchased from Best Buy or direct from TiVo by calling 1-877-BUY-TIVO (1-877-289-8486) or visiting www.tivo.com.
> 
> · In addition to the TiVo service, TiVo users will continue to pay a separate monthly bill for Comcast services. To get Xfinity On Demand a TiVo Premiere DVR is required along with Xfinity TV with access to On Demand.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> Embargo was midnight, guess Harry slipped.
> 
> Here's the press blast:


I think someone might have tweeted about this being a possibility this week!


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I think someone might have tweeted about this being a possibility this week!


Funny thing is, I was accidentally told about a month ago that today was launch day  yet TiVo's PR agency actually forgot to email me about the announcement. I inquired after seeing Harry's post. Ha?


----------



## BlackBetty

Now let's see if it ever makes it beyond San Fran. Can anyone say Soft TiVo part 2?


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> Funny thing is, I was accidentally told about a month ago that today was launch day  yet TiVo's PR agency actually forgot to email me about the announcement. I inquired after seeing Harry's post. Ha?


So the big question in my mind is will this be enough to help TiVo sales in the San Fran bay area?

The other big question that Black Betty highlights is, will other markets see Xfinity on TiVo this year?


----------



## bareyb

BlackBetty said:


> Now let's see if it ever makes it beyond San Fran. Can anyone say Soft TiVo part 2?


I wonder what exactly they mean by '"Bay Area"? Hopefully, that includes Silicon Valley. I guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## sbiller

bareyb said:


> I wonder what exactly they mean by '"Bay Area"? Hopefully, that includes Silicon Valley. I guess we'll see tomorrow.


If I were you I would sign up for the priority update just in case.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html


----------



## bareyb

sbiller said:


> If I were you I would sign up for the priority update just in case.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html


Oh cool! Unfortunately, I'm on vacation and my TiVos are at home... Any way to get the TSA number off the TiVo website? Going to go check...


----------



## bareyb

Success! Thanks for the heads up sbiller.


----------



## sbiller

bareyb said:


> Success! Thanks for the heads up sbiller.


Your welcome. I would kill for On Demand access in my area but it will likely never happen (Bright House Networks).


----------



## techguy14

davezatz said:


> Embargo was midnight, guess Harry slipped.
> 
> Here's the press blast:


So in Tivo time frame, I would assume "in the coming months" means some time next year


----------



## BlackBetty

sbiller said:


> Your welcome. I would kill for On Demand access in my area but it will likely never happen (Bright House Networks).


Same here. I've got Verizon fios. And I don't see TiVo and Verizon playing nice anytime soon.


----------



## Gadfly

Anybody knows if on-deman on TiVo would support CC or not?


----------



## sbiller

Gadfly said:


> Anybody knows if on-deman on TiVo would support CC or not?


It will support anything that Comcast sends out via QAM so my guess is it will fully support CC.


----------



## rhettf

I seriously hope this gets activated in oakland tomorrow (Lake Merritt Area) - we usually get the updates before SF's aging network. They don't let comcast in any building thats right downtown in SF. City won't let them install cables....


----------



## tomm1079

i really hope coming months does mean coming months and not years.

Would love this in chicago area


----------



## rhettf

TiVo just updated there site:

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.mc_id= SM8009

Type in your zip and it tells you if its available, I am in Oakland and it said I will be getting it!


----------



## johnh123

Tivo Margret claims on twitter that it will be rolling out wider within months...


----------



## aadam101

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485726

It's official. It will be live within hours.


----------



## GriffithStrife

Why cant we go through initial setup again but this time use a San Francisco zip code get the update then switch back? I mean it should work right anyone gonna try it?


----------



## sbiller

GriffithStrife said:


> Why cant we go through initial setup again but this time use a San Francisco zip code get the update then switch back? I mean it should work right anyone gonna try it?


Based on @tivodesign tweets, it looks like its enabled on a zip code basis by Comcast on their head-end servers so I don't think there is anything you can do on your end to accelerate it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Kind of scratching my head on why they went with a QAM delivery model (with associated slow rollout) when they could have cut the same deal Microsoft did with the Xbox for IP delivery with no HSI cap hit. They could've rolled this out nationwide very quickly and it would've kept both tuners free for recording too.

I mean jeez, if Comcast can handle a bazillion Xboxes over IP, adding a million or so Tivos (at most) would have been a piece of cake.


----------



## rhettf

slowbiscuit said:


> Kind of scratching my head on why they went with a QAM delivery model (with associated slow rollout) when they could have cut the same deal Microsoft did with the Xbox for IP delivery with no HSI cap hit. They could've rolled this out nationwide very quickly and it would've kept both tuners free for recording too.
> 
> I mean jeez, if Comcast can handle a bazillion Xboxes over IP, adding a million or so Tivos (at most) would have been a piece of cake.


I for one am so glad its via QAM. Its means I can use it 

I have comcast business class and xfinity TV but can't use the xbox 360 IP ondemand since my modem is not on the same account as my TV.... If they did that on Tivo's imagine the outcry? We are more savvy and probably don't bundle always.

Either way its one of the main reasons comcast allowed HBO go now, since they were about 4 days from loosing my business. (they blocked it stating the app had enough HBO content)

QAM means I can use it and higher quality and besides I hear the IP streaming is horrible on the 55" TV,


----------



## DavidTigerFan

That's awesome that they'll do it QAM. I can't wait till they roll that out here.


----------



## KevinG

It'll cause me to replace my original series 3 HDs with premier boxes.


----------



## slowbiscuit

rhettf said:


> I for one am so glad its via QAM. Its means I can use it


Someday.


----------



## jrtroo

slowbiscuit said:


> Someday.


Not sure why you say this, mr. optimistic. So far, this product launch seems to be on track with the release schedule from the press release. Now that boxes are updating with the requisite software mods, it is really up to Comcast. Is that your beef?

I'm also interested in what other policies Comcast is putting in place, the press release included this:

"Comcast will install TiVo Premiere set-top boxes with its cable service at no additional charge for its customers when the service is available in those markets."


----------



## aaronwt

Does anyone really want a Comcast tech trying to install a TiVo? They can barely install their own DVRs properly.

I wish FiOS VOD was coming to TiVo like Comcast VOD is. I hope the TiVo lawsuit ends soon with FiOS VOD service as one of the agreements between them. Another option for VOD is always a welcome addition.


----------



## bareyb

rhettf said:


> TiVo just updated there site:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.mc_id= SM8009
> 
> Type in your zip and it tells you if its available, I am in Oakland and it said I will be getting it!


Looks like we're good to go here. :up:


----------



## techguy14

Guess I'm out of luck here


----------



## slowbiscuit

jrtroo said:


> Not sure why you say this, mr. optimistic. So far, this product launch seems to be on track with the release schedule from the press release. Now that boxes are updating with the requisite software mods, it is really up to Comcast. Is that your beef?


Because you have no idea when it might finally roll out to your area. Could be this year, could be next. That's all.


----------



## jrtroo

We do not have a specific date, but we have several recent quotes that this is months away, not years (the press release was even more vague "availability in additional markets after that"). So far, this has rolled out on schedule, and does not seem indicative of other previous projects which ran late from the get-go.

Also- if you re-read the press release, this is not the start of a general roll out at all:

"Comcast customers in select markets"

"in many of its largest markets"

So I'm guessing someone, somewhere is guaranteed to be unhappy. 

The fragmentation of the Comcast system is perhaps the cause of this, but hopefully this opinion of Comcast to limit the applicable markets has changed over time. I would suppose that we can expect a quick roll out to these select/largest markets (over "months") and then a much slower roll out to additional markets (never indicated by Comcast).


----------



## morac

jrtroo said:


> We do not have a specific date, but we have several recent quotes that this is months away, not years (the press release was even more vague "availability in additional markets after that").


I tried to get more details out of TiVoStephen by asking if all of Comcast would have the update by the end of the year. His response was basically a non-commitment answer ("That is still being determined.").

So I'm not expecting to get the service in a few months. I'd be happy to be wrong, but knowing Comcast I'm expecting the roll-out to take a significant amount of time.

Case in point. Comcast just informed me that I'll finally be able to get BBC America HD (among others) on April 25th since my area just went all digital. That's nearly 5 years after Chicago went all digital and got extra channels (and about 1.5 years after Philadelphia).


----------



## BlackBetty

morac said:


> That's nearly 5 years after Chicago went all digital and got extra channels.


5 years.....that sounds about right. Just in time for Comcast to develop a new technology that will make this obsolete.


----------



## bareyb

Well if it makes you feel any better. We _still_ don't have BBC HD in the Bay Area and I'm wondering if we ever will. We don't have FUEL TV either, which it seems, almost everyone else has. So it's not all Baklava and Bunnies here either...


----------



## bigtruck

bareyb said:


> . We _still_ don't have BBC HD in the Bay Area and I'm wondering if we ever will.


Try channel 810, I am in SF and it works for me,


----------



## keenanSR

bareyb said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better. We _still_ don't have BBC HD in the Bay Area and I'm wondering if we ever will. We don't have FUEL TV either, which it seems, almost everyone else has. So it's not all Baklava and Bunnies here either...


We have BBCAHD in Santa Rosa, I believe it's been a couple of months since it was added, Ch 810. I think it's available in most bay area systems.

One possible reason for delays of the VOD rollout could be that Comcast also uses Cisco(Scientific Atlanta) equipment in many of their systems. The SF bay area is all Motorola/SeaChange(VOD), it could be that the application is not fully developed for Cisco headends yet.


----------



## denise1768

Its live for me. Zip 95134. Kinda hidden. Go to find tv, movies and videos, then browse tv and movies, then available from. Only problem is that it that most shows I've tested have a box around them so u have to change pic size if u want a full screen. Why is that?


----------



## bareyb

bigtruck said:


> Try channel 810, I am in SF and it works for me,


Thank you for using your first post to give me the heads up. 

I'm on vacation right now, but I'll check it out when I get home. Thanks, I hope it's true... Now if they can get me FUEL TV in HD I'll be all set.


----------



## CoxInPHX

denise1768 said:


> Only problem is that it that most shows I've tested have a box around them so u have to change pic size if u want a full screen. Why is that?


OnDemand has both SD (4:3) and HD (16:9) categories, (but not all categories have both), If the category is not listed as HD then all of the content will be in SD.


----------



## bareyb

Do the new choices include PPV?


----------



## Innerloop

Not on yet here in 94960. No BBCAHD either here.


----------



## denise1768

CoxInPHX said:


> OnDemand has both SD (4:3) and HD (16:9) categories, (but not all categories have both), If the category is not listed as HD then all of the content will be in SD.


Thx. That did the trick lol.


----------



## Fab2004

BBC HD (unfortunately like Fox Soccer HD) is not available in the 750MHz areas in the bay area. It looks like you (just like me in Belmont) are in one of those 2nd-citizen areas.

I hope VOD is not subject to the same fate



bareyb said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better. We _still_ don't have BBC HD in the Bay Area and I'm wondering if we ever will. We don't have FUEL TV either, which it seems, almost everyone else has. So it's not all Baklava and Bunnies here either...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I am wondering if since we're using SA gear here instead of Motorola whether we'll get this at all. All the new stuff for Tivo seems to roll out for the Motorola only.


----------



## rhettf

Fab2004 said:


> BBC HD (unfortunately like Fox Soccer HD) is not available in the 750MHz areas in the bay area. It looks like you (just like me in Belmont) are in one of those 2nd-citizen areas.
> 
> I hope VOD is not subject to the same fate


That sucks, one thing I like about Oakland is I actually get 110 HD channels. It's cause Oakland always them to upgrade the infustrure and SF doesn't allow it.


----------



## sammydee

For what it's worth, my new Premiere got On Demand sometime in the last 3-4 days. It wasn't there last week for sure.

South San Jose, zip code 95119.

Seems like it basically works, though the UI is a bit slow and the metadata database about shows is, uh, primitive. Shows are described with great descriptions like "Show Name Season 4 Episode 3". Thanks, very helpful. <sigh> It was a good reminder of how nice the TiVo Service is.

...Sam


----------



## bareyb

CoxInPHX said:


>


I do not get any of this... All I get is that stupid "About On Demand" folder... with nothing in it but a bunch of videos telling me how GREAT on Demand is... Well. When the hell am I going to get ALL THE ON DEMAND STUFF??? It's been like this for two weeks now. What up????


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> I do not get any of this... All I get is that stupid "About On Demand" folder... with nothing in it but a bunch of videos telling me how GREAT on Demand is... Well. When the hell am I going to get ALL THE ON DEMAND STUFF??? It's been like this for two weeks now. What up????


Just got offline with TiVo Support and they claim the Service will be in my zip code "in the coming weeks". So now we wait....


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Just got offline with TiVo Support and they claim the Service will be in my zip code "in the coming weeks". So now we wait....


Follow up: My buddy smark over at TCF (who works at Comcast) got it working for me. YAY. Love that dude...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Man I want this on mine!


----------



## sbiller




----------



## cwashizawa

bareyb said:


> Do the new choices include PPV?


Yes, the new choices do include PPV.
For example:
Cars 2 SD is $4.99
Hannah Montana HD $4.99
Dolphin Tale HD 3D is $6.99
HBO and STARZ content is free with subscription
Most TV show content is free


----------



## JfNebraska

I'm getting back into the Tivo game on Wednesday, after being away for about 5 years. I live in Oakland (Montclair area) and am switching from Dish Network to an XL4 w/ Comcast.

Can someone please tell me the exact description of the CableCard I need the installer to pop in on Wednesday? Is it a "multi-stream, 4 tuner" card? Something else? 

Thanks.


----------



## sbiller

JfNebraska said:


> I'm getting back into the Tivo game on Wednesday, after being away for about 5 years. I live in Oakland (Montclair area) and am switching from Dish Network to an XL4 w/ Comcast.
> 
> Can someone please tell me the exact description of the CableCard I need the installer to pop in on Wednesday? Is it a "multi-stream, 4 tuner" card? Something else?
> 
> Thanks.


You need a multi-stream CableCARD (M-Card). The single M-Card supports the 4-tuners in the XL4.


----------



## JfNebraska

sbiller said:


> You need a multi-stream CableCARD (M-Card). The single M-Card supports the 4-tuners in the XL4.


Perfect. Thanks!

Do I need to call Comcast in advance and make sure the installer will have such a card with him, or do I just need to make sure the guy gives me the right thing on the day?


----------



## slowbiscuit

You go pick one up from the local office and avoid a truck roll (and charge), then call the activation number they give you.


----------



## tomm1079

slowbiscuit said:


> You go pick one up from the local office and avoid a truck roll (and charge), then call the activation number they give you.


and then pray


----------



## SamuriHL

tomm1079 said:


> and then pray


Amen...


----------



## bareyb

tomm1079 said:


> and then pray


Indeed. Usually if there IS a problem it's because the information didn't get transferred to your local head end properly. If you get stuck, there's a TiVo Cablecard Hotline that has helped me a couple of times here:

Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298


----------



## SamuriHL

bareyb said:


> Indeed. Usually if there IS a problem it's because the information didn't get transferred to your local head end properly. If you get stuck, there's a TiVo Cablecard Hotline that has helped me a couple of times here:
> 
> Comcast Cablecard Hotline: 1-877-405-2298


Yea I can attest that this hotline has people that know TiVo issues quite well. They've helped me a few times.


----------



## bareyb

SamuriHL said:


> Yea I can attest that this hotline has people that know TiVo issues quite well. They've helped me a few times.


Yep. I think I'm on TiVo #6 now... I keep that Hotline number in my address book.


----------



## SamuriHL

LOL! I don't have it in my address book, but, I've had to call it a few times. There's only been one issue that Comcast/TiVo hasn't been able to solve and it's entirely Comcast's fault. One of my channels is listed wrong and Comcast actively refuses to fix it. Other than that they've been mostly good.


----------



## bareyb

SamuriHL said:


> LOL! I don't have it in my address book, but, I've had to call it a few times. There's only been one issue that Comcast/TiVo hasn't been able to solve and it's entirely Comcast's fault. One of my channels is listed wrong and Comcast actively refuses to fix it. Other than that they've been mostly good.


I've always had to jump through some hoops (usually on the phone) but once they get it working, it seems to be pretty reliable.


----------



## JfNebraska

slowbiscuit said:


> You go pick one up from the local office and avoid a truck roll (and charge), then call the activation number they give you.


I can't, because I need them to reroute my wires. Currently, the coax in my TV room is connected to a Dish Network dish on my roof.


----------



## [email protected]

Me too.



> Not to open up a festering wound because I don't usually use On Demand, but my kids were home for the holidays and wanted to view it. I have read many of the posts that mention that Comcast offers On Demand for retail TiVos. I got both of mine at Best Buy via the Comcast sales folks there. So I called Comcast. They said tune to channel 1. I did. "Problem with the cable signal on this channel. Trying again." They sent a reset and that did nothing. After 10 mins of hold time, the rep came back on the line and said she checked with someone higher than her:
> 
> Regardless of whether my Premiere XL has a Comcast M card or not, I am unable to receive Comcast On-Demand programming. She said I need to buy a *Comcast* TiVo and associated M card and THEN I will have access to On Demand.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I getting jerked around? I am in New England.
> 
> Thanks.


I recently migrated from running TiVo software on my Comcast Box (Terrible!) to using a Comcast cablecard in a TiVo Ultimate. I made the change as part of Comcast's promotion with TiVo as they terminate the 'TiVo on your Cable Box' service.

Everything works great except when I attempt to access On-Demand on channel 001. I get the same "Problem with the cable signal on this channel. Trying again" error. Comcast phone support tried a bunch of remote things without success. I then swapped the cablecard, but that didn't help either. A technician is coming to the house tonight to take a look. I hope he can figure it out, because I actually use On-Demand quite a bit.


----------



## SamuriHL

[email protected] said:


> Me too.
> 
> I recently migrated from running TiVo software on my Comcast Box (Terrible!) to using a Comcast cablecard in a TiVo Ultimate. I made the change as part of Comcast's promotion with TiVo as they terminate the 'TiVo on your Cable Box' service.
> 
> Everything works great except when I attempt to access On-Demand on channel 001. I get the same "Problem with the cable signal on this channel. Trying again" error. Comcast phone support tried a bunch of remote things without success. I then swapped the cablecard, but that didn't help either. A technician is coming to the house tonight to take a look. I hope he can figure it out, because I actually use On-Demand quite a bit.


You are using comcast for internet, yes? On Demand on TiVo requires that the TiVo be connected to comcast's network through a cable modem. And I didn't think it was accessed by channel 1 but rather through a menu option in the TiVo menu. That's how the 3 TiVo's in my house work.


----------



## [email protected]

> You are using comcast for internet, yes? On Demand on TiVo requires that the TiVo be connected to comcast's network through a cable modem. And I didn't think it was accessed by channel 1 but rather through a menu option in the TiVo menu. That's how the 3 TiVo's in my house work.


Yes, I have internet service from Comcast as well. The TiVo is connected to my N-class home network with a genuine TiVo-brand N adapter. All other network functions on the TiVo work fine (Netflix, Hulu Plus, Youtube, system syncronization, etc.).

I searched the TiVo menus for an On-Demand function but couldn't find one. When I spoke with the phone support guy I asked if the correct way to access On-Demand to go to channel 001; he said yes.


----------



## SamuriHL

Weird. I have a menu somewhere (not able to check right now) for the Xfinity On Demand stuff. I've never tried going directly to channel 1. No idea if that'd work for me or not. Strange.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm, I found a Youtube video that shows how Xfinity On Demand is accessed via menus, like you said. This bulletin board won't allow me to post the link unless I have 5 or more posts (seems like a strange rule ), but one can find it by searching Youtube for "Xfinity On Demand Now Playing on TiVo Premiere" 

I don't have those menu options on mine.


----------



## jrtroo

Minimum posting count is a common rule- helps avoid junk posts from automatic spammers.

Internet does not need to be Comcast.

Support guy was confused- this is a menu option that will trigger a signal to be sent over a channel. It cannot be done through entering a channel.

Take a look at the threads around new on demand cities. Things you will see to try (not in any order, and not a complete list): reboot box, reboot box and router, go to channels- see if you can select on demand as a source, check cable card pairing, wait for 24-48 hours after initial install for data to update.


----------



## bareyb

[email protected] said:


> I searched the TiVo menus for an On-Demand function but couldn't find one. *When I spoke with the phone support guy I asked if the correct way to access On-Demand to go to channel 001; he said yes.*


He's an idiot. That's how you access On Demand with a Comcast DVR. With a Tivo you: 
1. Go to the main TiVo Menu 
2. Scroll down to "Video on Demand" and Select it (or Right Arrow it)
3. That should take you to the "Video On Demand" Menu. Top choice should be: "XFINITY Video On Demand" Right Arrow twice and you are in.


----------

